# Floyd: Magloire is an All-Star



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> "I definitely think I've got a chance," Magloire said. "I think I've got as good a chance as anybody else in the East."
> 
> His coach, Tim Floyd, agrees, and throws forward P.J. Brown into the All-Star mix, as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-7/1073113192297850.xml


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Jamaal is close, but he has to show more consistancy if he wants that reserve spot. I'm sure a solid month or so will get him into the team, but a this stage he hasn't been consistant enough.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> Jamaal is close, but he has to show more consistancy if he wants that reserve spot. I'm sure a solid month or so will get him into the team, but a this stage he hasn't been consistant enough.


I agree. Magloire is very talented with some very nice size...but he's way too inconsistent.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Magloire is very talented with some very nice size...but he's way too inconsistent.


He could be inconsistent in every game and still get voted in... just depends on how many fans vote for him. Actually I think he is without a doubt one of the top 5 centers in the league.

Give him another year and he'll be a lean mean scoring machine.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well, he is an All-Star now. :yes:


http://www.nba.com/allstar2004/allstar_game/reserves1_040203.html


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Congrats to Mags and Baron for making the all star team! I really feel bad for Mash. He would have been Hornet #3 if he hadn't been hurt. :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> Congrats to Mags and Baron for making the all star team! I really feel bad for Mash. He would have been Hornet #3 if he hadn't been hurt. :yes:


That's true, he would have a pretty good chance of making it too if he hadn't been injured. 

Anyway, like what one of my friends said when I told him Magloire made the AS game... "Finally those damn coaches have picked the right guy!"


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Lebron James should still be a starter over Magloire though.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> Lebron James should still be a starter over Magloire though.


That is irrelevant. They do not play the same position.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> Congrats to Mags and Baron for making the all star team! I really feel bad for Mash. He would have been Hornet #3 if he hadn't been hurt. :yes:


I don't know when was the last time there was 3 starters from 1 team, but even in a weaker east, I doubt Mash would had made it, and most likely it would had been due to Baron and Mags making it as Hornets.

-Petey


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Not trying to rain on the Hornets parade but Jamaal does not deserve that spot imo. The top 5 Centers in the East so far this season would be...

1. Ben Wallace
2. Boozer - he also plays C for the Cavs and is wrecking shop.
3. Ilgauskas
4. Theo - when he was w/ ATL
5. Kurt Thomas
6. Magloire

Baron deserves the spot but Jamaal doesn't. He's good but not consistently better that the aforementioned 5.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know when was the last time there was 3 starters from 1 team, but even in a weaker east, I doubt Mash would had made it, and most likely it would had been due to Baron and Mags making it as Hornets.
> ...


If Mash had played all year, he would have made it for sure. :yes:


----------

